
7chan - rolph
https://7chan.org/
======
a3n
So I looked at the linked page. I see that there's some news. I see that it's
a "chan," although I don't know if it's new, or old and absorbing refugees.

But fundamentally, I don't get what it _is_.

Please explain it like I'm 62.

~~~
rolph
4chan started out in fame, as the incubator for anonymous, then things
happened and groups splintered off to make thier own "sub board" . 7chan and 8
chan were a couple of these. now that 8chan is gone the users of 8chan are
regrouping in familiar places, 7chan is one of them. 7chan has stikkied a no
tolerance policy for the stuff that was happening in 8chan.org/pol/

what is an image board? not all image "chanboards' are like this but lax rules
and ephemeral postings cause problems. its a lot like HN except it is the norm
to post images with comments, usually heavy on the image side as a non text
method of communicating like using emogis. very often memes, and in 4chan/b/,
unseemly images of the most extreme sorts. its the sort of place that HN wants
to be as opposite as possible regarding the toxicity hostility and open
endorsement of crime as a gallows humour, [mostly] so the problem is people
are constantly amplifiying antisocial[to say the least] sentiments and do
serious damage to peoples psyches over long term.

~~~
a3n
Thanks. Believe it or not, I had to look up "stikkied," which led me to
encyclopediadramatica, and now I know that I don't want the chans. I do wish
that I had the free time that those people seem to have.

~~~
rolph
when you have a rolling blog like HN or a chan or pastebin each post gets
stale older and demotes until it falls off "the end" of the thread and
selfdestructs.

stikkies are an admins/mods announcement and stay on top and are immortal so
all can read it.

------
rolph
there are a number of splinter boards from 4chan.

looking at thier stickkies, i see that links to discord servers are problems
for them.

there is a list of chan like boards to peek around in, to see where the
breadcrumbs lead

[https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/List_of_*chan_boards](https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/List_of_*chan_boards)

------
not_a_cop75
Go lucky 7? Is this like Vegas? Double or nothing?

~~~
rolph
a splinter board but im very sure this is one of the places they retreated to.

------
rolph
they are still around, there is a place for them to go there should be no
place for the wicked to rest and lick thier wounds.

